# كيف سقطت أسوار أريحا ????



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2009)

كيف سقطت أسوار أريحا 

أثبتت الحفائر في الأراضي المقدسه كما ينقلها لنا القمص مرقس داود في كتابه الكتاب المقدس وعلم الأثار الذي ترجمه حافظ داود (القمص مرقس داود )وهو أصدار مكتبه المحبه عن سقوط أسوارأريحا حيث يذكر لنا الكتاب المقدس أن شعب بني إسرائيل دار حول أسوار أريحا سبع مرات وفي المره السابعه سقط سور أريحا وقد يساورك الشك كيف يلف شعب بني إسرائيل حول مدينه سبع مرات لكن القمص مرقس داود يذكر لنا نقلاً عن علماء الأثار الأجانب الذيين نقبوا في فلسطين أن المدينه كانت صغيره المساحه ويزيد في شرحه موضحاً أن البيوت داخل المدينه كانت متقاربه بشده لدرجه أنه إذا وقف شخص في بيته ومد يده تدخل في البيت الذي أمامه واصفاً شوارعها بالضيق الشديد أمابخصوص ما ذكر حول المدينه في الشبكه العنكبوتيه فنورد الأتي اللافتات التي تشير إلى موقع أريحا تقودنا إلى مدينة عصرية على حدود واحة غنية ولكن لا علاقة لهذه المدينة بأقدم مدن التاريخ ولا بأريحا المذكورة في الأناجيل. 

تقع أريحا بين الوديان وينابيع المياه ويغذي البلسم رائحتها وتملؤها أشجار النخيل الغني بالبلح الأمر الذي يجعلنا اليوم أيضا كما في السابق ندعوها «مدينة النخيل».

يجب أن نبحث عن أريحا القديمة على تل السلطان تجاه الجبل. أما أريحا الإنجيلية أو الرومانية فهي على بعد 2 كم من مدخل المدينة في اتجاه وادي القلت. 

نظرة على التاريخ :

قامت آخر الحفريات في عين السلطان عام ١٩٥٢-١٩٥٨ وقد سمحت لنا هذه الحفريات بتتبع أخبار المدينة. 

٨٠٠٠ ق.م. في هذه الفترة قام أول استيطان بشري في المدينة قرب ينبوع المياه الذي سمح بقيام نوع ما من الزراعة. وقد ظهر في هذه الحقبة (٧٠٠٠) أول أسوار المدينة وأيضا البرج الذي يمكننا مشاهدة ما تبقى منه. حضارة السكان في هذه الفترة متقدمة نسبيا. 

٤٠٠٠ ق.م. بعد فترة من الهجر سببتها كارثة ما حلت بالمنطقة، عادت الحياة إلى أريحا ولكن سكانها أقل تطورا من سابقيهم.

٢٩٠٠-٢٣٠٠ - بنيت حول المدينة في الحقبة البرونزية أسوار جديدة سمكها أربعة أمتار وارتفاعها سبعة أمتار. وقد استخدم الخشب في بناء الأسوار والبيوت وهذا يدفعنا إلى الاعتقاد بأن الأشجار كانت تغطي الهضاب الجرداء القاحلة التي تحيط بالموقع اليوم.

٢٠٠٠ شهد القرن العشرون ق.م. فترة تطور في منطقة الشرق الأوسط بأسرها وكذلك الأمر في أريحا.

١٥٠٠ وقع في المدينة حريق هائل أدى إلى فترة من الهجر.

١٢٠٠ عندما يروي الكتاب المقدس قصة الاستيلاء على أريحا فإنّه يعطينا صورة لمدينة محصنة ومنظمة. ولكن الحفريات لم تقدم لنا أثرا لهذا الفتح لأن إنجراف التربة محى كل أثر.

ولم يعثر للمدينة على ذكر خارج نطاق الكتاب المقدس
الحقبة الكتابية :

شوع ٦ أريحا هي أول مدينة يقابلها العبرانيون خلال احتلالهم أرض الميعاد.
يشوع ٥، ١٠ فيها احتفلوا بأول فصح وتوقف المن الذي كان الله يغذيهم به في الصحراء. ولا يبخل الكتاب المقدس في وصفه لكيفية احتلال المدينة وسقوط أسوارها على صوت البوق في نهاية الدورة السابعة حول أسوارها.

يشوع ٦، ٢٦ هدمت المدينة عن آخرها ولعن يشوع كل من يحاول إعادة بنائها. وفي الجلجال قرب أريحا أقام يشوع مقره العام ومن هناك انطلق ليفتتح باقي فلسطين.

٩٣٠ عندما انقسمت الدولة إلى مملكتين كانت أريحا جزءا من مملكة إسرائيل.

١ ملوك ١٦، ٣٤ - خلال حكم آحاب، قام أحدهم ويدعى أحيئيل من بيت إيل ببناء أريحا فحلت عليه لعنة يشوع إذ توفي بكره عند وضع الأساسات ومات آخر بعده عند نصب أبوابها.

٢ ملوك ٢، ٤ هناك تولى أليشاع النبوة من إيليا. وبعد انتقال إيليا مرّ أليشاع من أريحا فقال له أهلها: «إن موقع المدينة حسن لكن ماءها رديء والأرض مجدبة». فشق النبي المياه ومنذئذ سميت النبع «نبع أليشاع».

٢ ملوك ٢٥، ٥ - قبض نبوخذنصر على صدقيا الملك في أريحا وذلك قبل أن يمضي لاحتلال القدس.

أعاد السلجوقيون تحصين المدينة التي بنيت بعد العودة من المنفى وبقيت تحت سيطرتهم إلى زمن الاحتلال الروماني. وهبها مارك أنطونيو إلى كليوپاترا وأصبحت جزءا من مملكة هيرودس الذي أعاد بناءها إلى الغرب قليلا حيث ينبع وادي القلت في السهل. وفي هذه الحقبة بنيت الطريق الرومانية الطويلة التي تصل إلى القدس. وكانت أريحا مرحلة لا بد من اجتيازها للمسافرين إلى الجليل. 

مرقص ١٠، ٤٦ - مرّ منها يسوع عدة مرات خلال ترحاله إلى القدس. وعلى أبوابها شفى برتيماوس الأعمى منذ ولادته. وبينما كان يمر في شوارعها التقى بزكا العشار. . 

زكا العشار :

لو ١٩، ١-١٠
لا بد أنهما لعبا دورا هاما في تاريخ الشعب الإسرائيلي القديم.
ودخل أريحا وأخذ يجتازها. فإذا رجل يدعى زكا وهو رئيس للعشارين غني قد جاء يحاول أن يرى من هو يسوع، فلم يستطع لكثرة الزحام، لأنه كان قصير القامة، فتقدم مسرعا وصعد جميزة ليراه، لأنه أوشك أن يمر بها. فلما وصل يسوع إلى ذلك المكان، رفع طرفه وقال له: «يا زكا إنزل على عجل، فيجب علي أن أقيم اليوم في بيتك».

فنزل على عجل وأضافه مسرورا. فلما رأوا ذلك قالوا كلهم متذمرين: «دخل منزل رجل خاطئ ليبيت عنده!» فوقف زكا فقال للرب: «يا رب، ها إني أعطي الفقراء نصف أموالي، وإذا كنت قد ظلمت أحدا شيئا، أرده عليه أربعة أضعاف». فقال يسوع فيه: «اليوم حصل الخلاص في هذا البيت، فهو أيضا ابن إبراهيم. لأن أُبن الإنسان جاء ليبحث عن الهالك فيخلصه». 

في القرن الرابع أصبحت أريحا مركزا مسيحيا وأضحت عام ٣٢٥ كرسيا أسقفيا وانتشرت فيها الأديرة والكنائس.
القرن السابع - بنى فيها الخلفاء الأمويّون قصرا فخما للسكن الشتوي.

١٧٠٠ ب.م. لم تعد المدينة أكثر من مجرد قرية عربية صغيرة. 

زيارة المدينة :


تقتضي زيارة أريحا التوقف في عدة أماكن متباعدة وذلك بسبب بناءات المدينة المتعددة. 

١. المدينة الحالية لا تحمل أية تفاصيل جذابة وهي تحتل الموقع حيث بنى الصليبيون المدينة ولم يتبق من تلك الآثار إلا ما ندر. 

٢. تل السلطان :

في شمال المدينة الحالية نجد نبع أليشاع المذكور في الكتاب المقدس. ويبدو أنّه ينبع من أسفل تل السلطان حيث كانت المدينة الكنعانية القديمة التي احتلها يشوع.

أهم ما اكتشف في الحفريات الحائط المضاعف الذي على القمة وقد حدد علماء الآثار أنه السور الذي هدم على أيام يشوع. وفي الواقع يعود تاريخه إلى ما بين عام ٣٢٠٠ و٢٠٠٠ ق.م. 

٣. أريحا زمن هيرودس :

تقع أريحا التي بناها هيرودس حيث ينبع وادي القلت من الصحراء ويروي بنبعه واحة صغيرة نسميها بالعربية تلول أبو العلايق. وتتبع طريق القدس أريحا في إحدى مراحلها ثنايا الوادي عينه.

اختفت هذه المدينة للأسف وهي المدينة التي شهدت أحداث حياة يسوع حيث التقى بزكا العشار (لو ١٩، ١-١٠) وهناك أيضا أعاد البصر لأعميين (متى ٢٠، ٢٩-٣٤) أحدهما اسمه برطيماوس (مرقص ١٠، ٤٦-٢٥). 







٤. دير قرنتل :

على أحد الجبال القائمة إلى شمال غرب سهل أريحا يقوم دير الروم الأرثوذكس وكأنه جزء من الصخر في وسط جبل قرنتل.

ويمكن بلوغه عن طريق تل السلطان. وقد بني الدير في نهاية القرن الماضي حول المغارات التي يسكنها النساك في الصحراء الذين سكنوا ذلك المكان منذ القرن الخامس. 

تجارب المسيح :

متى ٤، ١-١١ :
ثمّ سار الروح بيسوع إلى البريّة ليجربه إبليس. فصام أربعين يوما وأربعين ليلة حتى جاع. فدنا منه المجرب وقال له: «إن كنت ابن الله، فمر أن تصير هذه الحجارة أرغفة». فأجابه: «مكتوب: ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله».

فمضى به إبليس إلى المدينة المقدسة وأقامه على شرفة الهيكل، وقال له: «إن كنت ابن الله فالق بنفسك إلى الأسفل: فإنه يوصي ملائكته بك فعلى أيديهم يحملونك لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك». فقال له يسوع: «مكتوب أيضا: لا تجربن الرب إلهك». ثم مضى به إبليس إلى جبل عال جدا وأراه جميع ممالك الدنيا ومجدها، وقال له: «أعطيك هذا كله إن جثوت لي ساجدا». فقال له يسوع: «إذهب، يا شيطان! لأنّه مكتوب: للربّ إلهك تسجد وإيّاه وحده تعبد». ثم تركه إبليس، وإذا بملائكة قد دنوا منه وأخذوا يخدمونه.

على قمة الجبل فوق الدير يمكن مشاهدة بقايا كنيسة بيزنطية مبنية على ذكرى التجربة الثالثة. في الواقع تقدم لنا قمة الجبل مشهدا خلابا لوادي الأردن وحتى جبال موآب. 

دير القديس يوحنا المعمدان للروم الأرثوذكس: - 

بني الدير على مسافة حوالي ١٠ كم شرقي أريحا فوق أطلال قلعة بناها جوستنيانوس لحماية الحجاج. وتحتفظ الكنيسة بفسيفساء تعود لكنيسة بيزنطية من القرن الخامس. 

قرب الدير يقوم الموضع الذي يحمل منذ القرن الخامس ذكرى اعتماد يسوع. 

اعتماد يسوع :

مرقص ١، ٩-١١ :
وفي تلك الأيام جاء يسوع من ناصرة الجليل واعتمد عن يد يوحنا في الأردن. وبينما هو خارج من الماء رأى السماوات تنشق، والروح ينزل عليه كأنه حمامة. وانطلق صوت من السماوات يقول: «أنت ابني الحبيب، عنك رضيت». 

والموقع نفسه يحمل تذكار النبيين إيليا وأليشاع اللذين عبرا الأردن بشكل عجيب، وعبْر الأردن أُخذ إيليا إلى السماء بعربة من نار (٢ ملوك ٢، ١١)






الجلجال :

على بعد ٣ كم من أريحا إلى الشرق باتجاه الأردن نجد الموقع التقليدي لأول استيطان لليهود في أرض الميعاد. في القرنين الخامس والسادس قامت في المكان كنيسة بيزنطية سميت باسم «الأحجار الاثني عشر». 

منقول







​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع جو

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

